
Ask HN: What music do you listen to while coding? - jacobedawson
I like to have background atmosphere while coding as it helps me focus. However, vocals distract me (except for metalcore screams for some reason), so I tend to listen to ambient soundscapes, house &amp; dub techno. Film and video game soundtracks also work. What do you listen to while coding? Feel free to share links &#x2F; playlists if you know some good sources.
======
tiernano
I have used Music to Code By[1] and it works well. all songs are 25 min long,
and are easy to listen to. [EDIT] Not directly associated with them, but have
bought the tracks a while back, including a signed CD. He is the same guy who
does DotNetRocks.

[1]:[http://mtcb.pwop.com/](http://mtcb.pwop.com/)

~~~
jacobedawson
Cool, will check it out. I also often use:
[http://musicforprogramming.net/](http://musicforprogramming.net/) which is a
free, curated playlist and Soma FM's Deep Space One playlist -
[http://somafm.com/player/#/now-
playing/deepspaceone](http://somafm.com/player/#/now-playing/deepspaceone) (it
streams ambient electronic 24/7)

